# # لا تخف انا اعينك #



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*لو ان نملة وقفت على باب مخزن غلالك طالبة مساعدتك فلن يضيرك بالمرة ان تمنحها حبة الحنطة ..........*
*وانت لسد ازيد من نملة على باب مخازنى يقول الرب !!!*​

*لا تخف لأني معك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* *لا تخف أنا أعينك*
*لا تخف فإني أسمعك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أنا ممسك بيمينك إلى الأبد*​


*V جفف دمعك من البكاء
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أمل مسمعك نحو السماء**
لا تدع عمرك يمضى هباء 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 و ليكن حبي هو الرجاء**
أنا ممسك بيمينك إلى الأبد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




أنا ممسك بيمينك إلى الأبد*​*


منقول*


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي اووي يا كاندي *
*فعلا ربنا هو الحصن لينا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي اووي يا كاندي *
> 
> *فعلا ربنا هو الحصن لينا *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (7 أكتوبر 2008)

> v جفف دمعك من البكاء أمل مسمعك نحو السماء
> لا تدع عمرك يمضى هباء  و ليكن حبي هو الرجاء
> أنا ممسك بيمينك إلى الأبد أنا ممسك بيمينك إلى الأبد​



موضوع جميل اوى ياكاندى

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى ياكاندى​
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

نورتى الموضوع 

والمنتدى كله من تانى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جميله اوووووووى يا كاندى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_ميرسى ياكاندى على الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> جميله اوووووووى يا كاندى
> 
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ميرسى ياكاندى على الموضوع الجميل​_
> 
> 
> _ربنا يعوضك_​


 
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الله حلوة قوي يا دودو




​


----------



## candy shop (7 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله حلوة قوي يا دودو​


 
ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------

